# Funnny Mini-Mule Ad



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was looking at pictures of mini mules and got a good laugh out of this one. I love the pic, and the explanation in the text. Just thought I'd share 

TINY BEAUTIFUL PAINT MINI MULE | Monterey | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 20268406

He is definitely not ready to "go" yet as she says!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bah ha ha!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

How adorable!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

u go babeh! tell them kids how it is! haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, typical mule!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If he was about $1450 cheaper, I would own him!


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

Too Cute!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

O...m...g. I want it.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Cute ad, but too bad they are allowing very young children to actually train him. He'll possibly hate kids now. 

Lizzie


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG hah! Thats cute


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

thats adorable haha!


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep, he definitely is not ready to "go" yet, LOL!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. I know that pose all too well...

as opposed to common belief...Tempest very well knows how to lead. She'd just rather not right now 









darned mules and their cute little selves, its hard to stay angry with them for long.

$1,900 for one though? Er...no thanks.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> If he was about $1450 cheaper, I would own him!


We'd be fighting over him:wink:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Endiku said:


> LOL. I know that pose all too well...
> 
> as opposed to common belief...Tempest very well knows how to lead. She'd just rather not right now
> 
> ...


Sometimes my 16hh 15 year old OTTB pretends she is a mule and practices this pose :twisted::lol:, who would of thought a horse her age would go through an identity crisis


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^ thats halarious! Maybe she's 1/16th mule somewhere in there?


----------

